# Solved: no internet connection - missing IP address



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Apparently I deleted something I shouldn't have and lost my internet connection. I have reloaded the driver and tried several fixes from Windows & Microsoft, but still no luck. I sure hope some kind person on this forum will know the answer!

Here's what ipconfig /all yields:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brad-Dee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-69-79-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Try this,to start with.

IP Addresses all O&#8217;s
From a JohnWill post:



IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.

And
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters





Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	Adapter status should be &#8220;working properly and enabled&#8221;

This should give us a base to start from.
By the way,what do you think you deleted?
Perhaps,going back to a system restore point before the "delete"might be an option.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, pedroguy!

DHCP Client is Started and Automatic

Powering everything down has been done several times with no effect.

I found a new driver online, downloaded it to my flash drive, and installed it on my desktop (the one that doesn't work). (I have a cable modem and no router, and am able to plug the cable into my laptop and get internet service that way.) I have unloaded and reloaded the new driver several times with no effect. My original problem was that no driver could be found; now it's there but won't talk to the internet.

At one point I manually entered my IP address and Subnet mask, but it didn't help.


Device manager - Network adapters show only
"Intel(R)Pro/100 VE Network Connection" with no red or yellow anything.
Under properties, the device status says, "this device is working properly." I have run the Troubleshooting routine, with no result.


What did I erase? It's hard to say. My hard drive was getting full so I did a "housecleaning," but tried to be very careful not to delete anything I wasn't absolutely sure about. Of course, I also emptied the trash, so I would regain the disk space. The next morning, voila!, no internet. So if it was me deleting something, I don't know what it was, and I tried a system restore, but had already reloaded the driver, so it just restored me to what I already had that didn't work.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:So let me see if I understand where we are now.

We have two pcs.One connects.The other does not.Is that correct ,or I have misread?
If we have 2 pc's Give me this info from both.IPconfig /all results as well as the ping results.
If not ,just the one.
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address> For addresses,follow instructions below….

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING www.yahoo.com
Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. IPV4 for Vista

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
______

And just to be sure,let's repair the tcpip stack,like so.

Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following netsh commands..

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.

And may as well do the full network physical check while we are here.

Let's check this.Two versions,but checking the same thing.

To enable netbios over tcpip

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
•	Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
•	Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
•	Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
•	Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
•	TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
•	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
•	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
•	Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
•	Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.
_
Enable NETBIOS over TCP/IP for 2K/XP
1.	Right click the network properties for the connection in question.
2.	Select Properties
3.	Right click your Internet Connection (ex. Local Area Connection)
4.	Select Properties
5.	Make sure Client for Microsoft Networks, and File and Print Sharing for Microsoft Networks are SELECTED.
o	Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
o	Click Properties
o	Click Advanced
o	Select the WINS Tab Above
o	Make sure Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP is SELECTED
6.	Click OK and Close Network Connections Window.

Will be out for a few,but will catch up with you when I get back. $1.00 tacos at the local taco hangout.Too good to miss.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pedroguy - Tacos sound good - I hope you brought me some!!

First, THANK YOU for working on my problem.

Second, yes you have it right. I have two computers and one internet cable. I usually have the desktop (not working) hooked to the cable and the laptop (working) I use just for travel with a wireless card. So I've been plugging and unplugging the cable all day.

I've done all you suggested and the results follow this paragraph. The TCP/IP stack repair made no difference. For the enable bios over TCP/IP, the first method didn't change anything - it was the same as my settings already were. The second method, the enable NETBIOS button was not checked, and checking it resulted in my IP address appearing on the ipconfig /all. BUT,  there is still info missing and it still won't connect to the internet. Here are the reports/results:

From the Dell desktop that won't connect to the internet:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brad-Dee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-69-79-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ping 169.254.147.207
Pinging 169.254.147.207 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.147.207: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.147.207: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.147.207: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.147.207: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 169.254.147.207:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
********
I CAN'T PING DEFAULT_GATEWAY_ADDRESS OR DNS_SERVERS BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW THE ADDRESSES
********
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>

******
After enabling NETBIOS over TCP/IP, ipconfig /all is:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brad-Dee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-69-79-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.147.207
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>
*******
THIS LOOKS BETTER, BUT STILL WON'T CONNECT TO THE INTERNET. I RAN THE WINDOWS DIAGNOSTIC AND
THIS IS THE REPORT:

Last diagnostic run time: 07/06/09 18:10:46 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 
info Error attmpting to validate the Winsock base providers: 2 
error Not all base service provider entries could be found in the winsock catalog. A reset is needed. 
info Redirecting user to support call

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 
info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection 7, Device=Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=ExecPC, Device=Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 
info Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.

___________________________________________________________________
From the Gateway laptop that WILL connect to the internet:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : eau.wi.charter.com
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-F3-C5-14
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : eau.wi.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-B8-AE-C2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.188.112.205
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 66.188.112.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.36.82
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.115.71.53
24.196.64.53
24.159.193.40
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 06, 2009 5:40:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 07, 2009 8:31:10 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ping 66.188.112.205
Pinging 66.188.112.205 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.188.112.205: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 66.188.112.205: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 66.188.112.205: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 66.188.112.205: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 66.188.112.205:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ping 66.188.112.1
Pinging 66.188.112.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.188.112.1: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=255
Reply from 66.188.112.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=255
Reply from 66.188.112.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=255
Reply from 66.188.112.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=255
Ping statistics for 66.188.112.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 13ms, Average = 8ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ping 68.115.71.53
Pinging 68.115.71.53 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 68.115.71.53: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.115.71.53: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.115.71.53: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.115.71.53: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=58
Ping statistics for 68.115.71.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 13ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 14ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=51
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 38ms, Average = 37ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [209.191.93.52] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.93.52: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.52: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.52: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.52: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 209.191.93.52:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 40ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 41ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.laptop>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the stack repairs for XP and Vista are different. Since the problem machine is running XP, let's go that way. 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

JohnWill, that's the version of the TCP/IP stack I used. No change. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes you get IP 0.0.0.0; you have tried the solutions for the 1st 3 possibilities, implying a defective NIC.

Sometimes you get an APIPA (169.254.x.y); this may be caused by forgetting to power cycle the modem when switching from the laptop, several other things, or a defective NIC.

I'm leaning towards a defective NIC, especially if you get the IP 0.0.0.0 again.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

If I replace the NIC, and I assume you mean hardware and not software, should I try to get the exact card I have now? (Intel PRO/100 VE) Or should I upgrade, since the computer is 4 years old? If I upgrade, what should I be looking for? I hate to go to the store and ask, since clerks don't always know the products they are selling.

Thanks!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

This is probably a dead end,but.
Do this:
Start/run type in services.msc
On the list that is displayed,confirm that DNS Client is started.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, it's started and startup type is automatic. Thanks again!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're talking desktop, right? Best, if you have a spare slot, is a PCI card--examples.

You could also get a USB ethernet adapter.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought a new NIC and just finished installing it. Unfortunately, it made no difference. ipconfig shows 0's for the ip address, and if I renew it, the ip address comes up, but then I lose it when I reboot. Still no DNS suffix or default gateway, and still no internet connection.

Any more ideas?

Thanks for all the time you tech guys have been spending on this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... if I renew it, the ip address comes up, ...


A "valid" IP address or an APIPA (169.254.x.y)?

Sometimes when an integrated NIC goes bad it is really a portion of the motherboard that developed a defect and prevents PCI cards from working. Try another slot if available.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

TerryNet, it's a valid IP address that comes up. I didn't use the same slot for the new card that the old one was in. I left the old one there and just disabled it. Tomorrow morning I'll try moving it to the third slot and see if I get better results.

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you access the internet when you get the good IP address? Please show an ipconfig /all if you can capture one with the good IP address.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I can not access the internet when I get the good IP address. Here's ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Brad-Dee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-3F-E1-5A-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.216.237
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Brad O'Grosky>

Running network diagnostics for Windows XP gives this log:

Last diagnostic run time: 07/08/09 04:11:19 Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 
info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection 3, Device=NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection 7, Device=Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=ExecPC, Device=Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
warn This machine has more than one Ethernet or more than one Wireless adapter 
info Redirecting user to support call

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's an Automatic Private Internet Protocol Address (169.254.x.y). Do you ever get a good public IP configuration or just APIPA or all zeros?


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

TerryNet, here's where my ignorance shows. I thought that was a good IP address; never heard of APIPA before. So, apparently the answer to your question is no, I do not get a good IP address, just zeroes or the APIPA.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, i'm not sure if this has been answerd already, but I didn't see it mentioned in my glance over of the previous page.

Are you going through a router to get to the internet? Like a linksys, a netgear, or a belkin?


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

No router. I just have a cable modem that I plug directly into. Thanks!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Deedle:Here is a pretty good explanation of APIPA.Basically in your case,the modem should be assigning an IP address for your PC.If a router were involved,it would probably be assigned by the router,also referred to as a DHCP Server

Short for Automatic Private IP Addressing, a feature of later Windows operating systems. With APIPA, DHCP clients can automatically self-configure an IP address and subnet mask when a DHCP server isn't available. When a DHCP client boots up, it first looks for a DHCP server in order to obtain an IP address and subnet mask. If the client is unable to find the information, it uses APIPA to automatically configure itself with an IP address from a range that has been reserved especially for Microsoft. The IP address range is 169.254.0.1 through 169.254.255.254. The client also configures itself with a default class B subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. A client uses the self-configured IP address until a DHCP server becomes available.

The APIPA service also checks regularly for the presence of a DHCP server (every five minutes, according to Microsoft). If it detects a DHCP server on the network, APIPA stops, and the DHCP server replaces the APIPA networking addresses with dynamically assigned addresses.

APIPA is meant for nonrouted small business environments, usually less than 25 clients.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You do remember to power cycle the modem when switching from the laptop to the desktop, right? Not doing so can result in an APIPA.

Sometimes a NIC will not auto negotiate a speed with a given modem. You can try the following on either or both the NICs.

In Device Manager right click on the ethernet adapter - Properties - Advanced tab. Look for a 'speed & duplex' property and try different settings, beginning with 100 Mbps full duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex.


----------



## deedle50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so excited! I'm writing this from my desktop computer!!! Powering down the modem when I switched from the laptop to the desktop make the difference. (But yesterday it didn't, so we did something that fixed it in between.) Will I need to power down the modem on a regular basis? Or only when moving from one computer to another?

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.

You should only have to power down the modem when switching computers.

Now get a router and save yourself the headache of switching.  Here's a good example at a good price.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about one for the same price with an included 802.11n laptop card? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127241&Tpk=dir-615


----------

